

Crafting CSS3 Transitions and Animations - shay-howe
http://learn.shayhowe.com/advanced-html-css/transitions-animations

======
seanalltogether
One caveat to add about css animations. I learned last night that animations
don't respect fractional pixel values, so if you want to move something very
slowly, like moving an image 10px over 2 seconds, the animation will be very
jerky, and you need to use canvas to get the desired effect.

------
ibudiallo
I love the transition and animation capabilities of css3. But I just can't get
a hang of writing all these vendor specific code. If only there was jquery for
css.

~~~
greaterweb
By leveraging LESS or SASS you can create mixins which handle the vendor
prefixing for you. For those new to LESS or SASS, the addition will require
you to update your workflow a bit to compile the syntax down to vanilla CSS.
This minimal impact though is far outweighed by the benefits of managing less
style rules in your LESS or SASS file(s).

If JS is an option for your project, you can also consider libraries such as
Anima <http://lvivski.github.com/anima/>

------
adangit
Curious, what are the best animations or transitions you've already come
across on the web?

~~~
modernerd
These hover effects are neat:
[http://tympanus.net/Tutorials/OriginalHoverEffects/index10.h...](http://tympanus.net/Tutorials/OriginalHoverEffects/index10.html)

------
pkandathil
Finally a post where you learn to do something. Thank you!

